

Kingshard--A High-Performance Proxy for MySQL Powered by Golang - flike
https://github.com/flike/kingshard

======
flike
Overview kingshard is a high-performance proxy for MySQL powered by Go. Just
like other mysql proxies, you can use it to split the read/write sqls. Now it
supports basic SQL statements (select, insert, update, replace, delete). The
most important feature is the sharding function. Kingshard aims to simplify
the sharding solution of MySQL.

Feature

splits reads and writes

sharding table across multiple nodes

client's ip ACL control.

transaction in single node.

supports prepared statement: COM_STMT_PREPARE, COM_STMT_EXECUTE, etc.

MySQL HA

